# wife's form



## 123 4/8 P&Y (Jul 10, 2008)

Get her in the weight room and put her on a high protein diet.


----------



## Bowpro-295 (Jul 30, 2013)

Shorten her draw length a half inch so she can have a slight bend in her bow arm. You don't want a straight arm or shoot with your arm locked you want to have just a little bend in your arm at the elbow between your elbow having a slight bend and a 30-45% angle of her knuckles her bow hand will make it to where she will not hit her arm any more and make it more accurate. Look at your pro's on you tube look at there form.


----------



## subconsciously (Aug 22, 2009)

First lets get her hand position right. Inside the life line in direct line with the radius bone in the forearm. Fingers relaxed. Hand relaxed. Set the hand and DONT MOVE IT. 

The first thing to touch the bow before you shoot and the last thing to touch your bow after you shoot is the - hand 
View attachment 1792625







Second lets get her elbow in the right position. Notice the elbow in the bottom pic and how the rotation brings the arm away from the bow. No string slap. 

Here is the key - Set the hand. Rotate the elbow before raising the the the bow into the set position. 
It is more comfortable to get the elbow set before raising the arm. Moving the hand and or elbow after coming into the set position can and will create unwanted torque and inconsistency. 


View attachment 1792624



Hope this helps.


----------



## jersaxe (Sep 29, 2013)

thanks for the info all we are going to practice now


----------

